# PM Power feed failed.  Brushes?



## jbrown97019 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi all,  After about 8 months of hobbyist use, the X power feed on my PM30mv has failed.  It failed very rapidly (over a few seconds) and appears to be a motor electric failure.  (gearing all seems to be fine).  Any chance that this is bad brushes?  Anyone know the size and/or source for replacement brushes?  Also, anyone know (I haven't asked PM yet) whether a power feed purchased with the mill is covered by the same 3 year warranty?

Thanks!


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 11, 2020)

Call them in the morning I guess. They’ll probably take care of you since the failure you’re describing sounds like a defect.


----------



## xr650rRider (Dec 11, 2020)

Mine did the exact same thing today.  It hasn't ran for 2 hours total since I've owned the mill.  The power light still comes on and I haven't started troubleshooting where the problem is.  PM-30MV X-axis and I've had it about 1-1/2 years.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 11, 2020)

I have the same unit on my RF30. I’m on my second one but it was not the unit’s fault, it was mine. I’d disabled the auto end stop because it interfered with my DRO. One day in my haste after a fast traverse I forgot to take it out of drive and it went to stop. It popped the little breaker but would not work again with the breaker reset. I bought another unit and ended up taking the old one down to my neighbor and we checked it out. It had overheated one of the brush holders and the plastic on the outside, freezing the brush in place. I got a set of spare brushes with the unit when I got it off eBay. We had to destroy the old bush to get it out, but after reworking the holder filing out the plastic and getting it to move freely we installed the new brush and now I have a spare.


----------



## xr650rRider (Dec 14, 2020)

xr650rRider said:


> Mine did the exact same thing today.  It hasn't ran for 2 hours total since I've owned the mill.  The power light still comes on and I haven't started troubleshooting where the problem is.  PM-30MV X-axis and I've had it about 1-1/2 years.



I pulled brushes and 1 side was worn down to about 1/4" remaining and other side had 3/4".  I swapped sides with them and power feed is working again.  Sent an email to Precision Matthews to see about purchasing a spare set.


----------



## jbrown97019 (Dec 14, 2020)

To close the loop, I got in touch with PM, and after a brief distance-troubleshooting session, they're sending me a replacement power feed under warranty.  Nice outfit to do business with.


----------



## xr650rRider (Dec 15, 2020)

I contacted PM also and I get to purchase a set of brushes, for $10 + shipping, not under warranty.  I guess I should have stopped short of looking at brushes.

****** update **********  PM is shipping a set of brushes at no charge.


----------

